
Google allows outside app developers to scan gmail inboxes - nikolasavic
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ1uKwxpoDc
======
basicthinker
We users should retake full control of our own data. More ideas about such a
"network-effect blackmail": [https://medium.com/persper/light-on-the-dark-
side-of-network...](https://medium.com/persper/light-on-the-dark-side-of-
network-effects-5c2c12782376)

